# Dwight Howard greeted with Lakers' backlash in Philippines



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kobe Bryant and the Lakers have fans all over the world, including the Philippines.
> 
> Dwight Howard, playing an exhibition game Thursday at the Mall of Asia Arena in Pasay City, Philippines, received scattered boos and "Kobe" chants as the Houston Rockets faced the Indiana Pacers, according to InterAKTV.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...ppines-20131010,0,5827605.story#axzz2hWE0x4Xm


----------



## brucelv (Oct 29, 2013)

wish Dwight Howard have a great season


----------

